# Yeti - First golden in the UKC HRC Hall of Fame(HOF)



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to them both, Yeti's a great name...... 

The company's slogan is "built for the long haul", something tells me this boy is too.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations Mark and Yeti!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Plus Mark is a great photographer for so many golden retriever events.


----------

